# Pool Safety: Can you dog-proof your pool?



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

As our puppy gets more independent, it would be nice to let her out in the backyard unsupervised for short periods of time.

However, we have an in-ground pool, and we're worried that she'll fall in and drown when we're not watching. As winter approaches, I don't think she'd stand much of a chance against the cold, especially considering she's a skinny saluki without much of a coat.

What can be done to dog-proof the pool? I've heard of people staking a sturdy tarp over it, but we have a patio around half of it that would make this impossible.

Suggestions?


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

Depends on how much money you want to spend...

I would put a solid fence up around the pool on top of a concrete patio surrounding the pool. Or split the yard with a fence and put a dig proof barrier down. Perhaps a dog door out into a dig proof kennel? 

If you can't even cover it with a tarp I'm not sure what else you can do with it.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

We were able to put a pool tarp over our in-ground pool. It staked into the concrete so I'd go talk to somebody at a pool savvy shop about that. 

It's still not a permanent fix. Even the super heavy duty tarps aren't meant to hold weight. 

Also make sure that A. She learns to swim(yea, some dogs can't) and B. knows how to get out of the pool. The latter usually requires stairs.

My vote is with Charis or not leaving the puppy out there alone at all.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't they sell ramps to help animals get out of pools? To eliminate the drowned possum problem a lot of people have? I wouldn't really trust that to save my dog, but it seems like a good kind of thing to have just in case. Personally, I'd fence the pool off or always supervise the dog.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Don't they sell ramps to help animals get out of pools? To eliminate the drowned possum problem a lot of people have? I wouldn't really trust that to save my dog, but it seems like a good kind of thing to have just in case. Personally, I'd fence the pool off or always supervise the dog.


I've shown many, many dogs how to find the ramp out of the pool. Some learn the first time, some take more attempts, others never learn and have to be pulled out. All this to say, I would not trust a ramp or stairs alone. Somebody should be supervising.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Tofu_pup said:


> I've shown many, many dogs how to find the ramp out of the pool. Some learn the first time, some take more attempts, others never learn and have to be pulled out. All this to say, I would not trust a ramp or stairs alone. Somebody should be supervising.


Oh, yeah, I don't think dogs should be around a pool unsupervised. But it seems like a good thing to have anyway. This is what I'm talking about: http://www.skamper-ramp.com/home.asp?pid=1. It does say on the site that dogs need to be trained to use it.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

My opinion, absolutely teach your pup to swim, and take 'er around to make sure she knows where all her possible exit points are. Even if you are successful in blocking her access to the pool.


(ok, you don't have to teach 'em to swim, but you can teach 'em to like it, so she won't panic.)


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Teach the dog to swim and put a fence around the pool to keep her out.


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

My borzoi went running around my friends yard which had a pool and he ran right into it, falling right through their tarp. Didn't even slightly hold him - and it was a sturdy one too. 
I would suggest a gate/fence and like everyone else said, teach your dog to swim and to know where the steps are. I taught my borzoi how to swim and showed him where the steps are and he goes straight to them every time, instead of trying to heave himself outta the side.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

We have a 6 foot privacy fence around our in ground pool. When we open it next summer now that we have a major water dog we plan on purchasing one of those floating mats they sell for dogs to be able to get out of the pool in the event they fall in.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

The tarps are not effective as safety...they either don't hold the weight, or DO and the dog keeps sliding down the tarp to the middle..if there is any water ON the tarp from rain etc you can be in for a drowned dog.

Here in Toronto we have very strict safety rules about fences for pools (both inground and above ground) to keep children safe...to me a dog and a child have about the same ability to save themselves..so I would have a very high fence and not let the dog unsupervised around a pool. Ever.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Fence or pool covers/ something similar.
http://www.websweeper.com/php/pool_covers/pc-001.php


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I would never trust a pool cover of any type to keep my dog safe by itself. Fencing the area to keep the dog out in the first place really is the best thing to do, everything else would be back up plan ( 'safety' pool cover. teaching the dog to swim, providing a way to get safely out of the pool, ect) which should also be used along with the fence.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> I would never trust a pool cover of any type to keep my dog safe by itself. Fencing the area to keep the dog out in the first place really is the best thing to do, everything else would be back up plan ( 'safety' pool cover. teaching the dog to swim, providing a way to get safely out of the pool, ect) which should also be used along with the fence.


They have pool covers now that will hold the weight of an elephant, that bolt into concrete. That kind of cover, I'd trust.


----------



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

I found all sorts of information on pool safety at http://www.allsafepool.com/

It's meant for children, but the same principles apply to pets. We got our puppy in late September, and pool season is over for us as it gets cold quite early up here in Quebec. If she fell in now, she'd probably get hypothermic, so teaching her to swim and the location of the stairs is out of the question. That's a project for the summer!

The option we like best is the sturdy net to put on top of the pool, bolted into the ground. It's not going to be blown away by the winter winds, or jumped over like the removable pool fence.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

spotted nikes said:


> Fence or pool covers/ something similar.
> http://www.websweeper.com/php/pool_covers/pc-001.php


We have a similar product,
and it works quite well!
However, this is a winter cover, 
and won't help during swimming season, so...

Aside from looking into "dog-proofing the pool",
I would also suggest you "pool-proof" your dog!


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm another that suggests the fence. It's the most fool proof way and it also stops trespassing or invited kids and adults from drowning.


----------



## swack (Nov 10, 2012)

spotted nikes said:


> They have pool covers now that will hold the weight of an elephant, that bolt into concrete. That kind of cover, I'd trust.


My parents have one of these and my drunk uncle did cartwheels across it. I'd trust a smaller dog on it.


----------

